# Carbon fiber rings



## Barb (May 22, 2021)

I wanted to do something a little different so I made a couple of carbon fiber rings with opal inlay. I learned two things. If you want a bigger shine then use bigger chunks like I did with the green. I used blue glow in the dark powder on the blue one with much finer chunks of opal. It glows but just a little since the powder is only on the base of the groove. They're very light and comfortable. I got the ring cores from craft supplies usa.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Barb (May 22, 2021)

Sorry for the crappy pics. I loaded this from my phone and didn't realize how bad they were.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 22, 2021)

Very cool. I like the mandrel too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 22, 2021)

Thanks for passing along the tip! Rings look exceedingly nice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 22, 2021)

Very cool,I have that mandrel too,are the carbon fiber cores new? I haven’t seen those yet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (May 22, 2021)

T. Ben said:


> Very cool,I have that mandrel too,are the carbon fiber cores new? I haven’t seen those yet.


Thanks and yes they are. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 22, 2021)

Barb, those came out real good. I love that green one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb (May 22, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Barb, those came out real good. I love that green one.


Thank you! That's my favorite one too.


----------



## barry richardson (May 22, 2021)

Those look great Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

